# 5010 and NEC codes



## EllieAnn (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all,

I definitely heard there would be issues with the NEC codes such as 01230, with Medicare and the new 5010. I currently submit claims through Zirmed. Our software vendor is NHA. We were told all our test claims were fine of course.  Can anyone else tell me if they are encountering the same issues, and if not how are you bypassing this?

Thank you
Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------

